# plants dying... photos here.



## goddog (Nov 26, 2007)

has to be nut lock...

soil/250 watt hid/70 degrees/18-6/fan

my 4 smaller plants are ok, like 6 inches... 
but all my bigger ones are all yellowing, puffy and ridged like an EAGLES claw..  and they have all stopped growing for like 2 weeks..

250 watt hps... water with proper nuts and 1/2 the time i just use water. (i cut out the silicates)

they are not deep green like they used to be..

i use a fan the temp is fine 70 degrees.
they have been stressed out before, but seem to have tried to recover.

what to do?


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 26, 2007)

Next?  Measure your pH..............Then tell us.


----------



## screwdriver (Nov 26, 2007)

They are allergic to nuts. Just use water?


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 26, 2007)

They wont be allergic to nutes..although,some strains are picky when it comes to nutes,eg blueberry.Whats strain are you growing?

Like PB said,check your pH.Have you flushed at all?,when was the last time you fed?

Put up some pics if you can,it'll tell 1000 words.


----------



## goddog (Nov 26, 2007)

ph dosed them really bad like a couple of months ago.... dropped to like ph 4.5...

used vinager...  maybe time to flush them again, they never recovered....

will try to upload pics again.


----------



## goddog (Nov 26, 2007)

ph is 6.8

kush strains


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 26, 2007)

How big are your pots?.


----------



## goddog (Nov 26, 2007)

here they are....


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 26, 2007)

i dont no a lot but buy the looks of it its somethin u are giving them that they dont like cause almost looks to me that all ur plants are a little sick lookin i hope all works out for u im shure some of the big growers will no exactley what to do


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 26, 2007)

Looks like rootbound/over watering/under watering.How foetn do you water?.Chech the drainage holes at the bottom of each pot for roots.And have you been cutting fan leaves off? NEVER cut fans off..


----------



## goddog (Nov 26, 2007)

have spiraled into sickness.

-250 watt
-soil-
-ph 6.8
-kush
-nuts: standard, i just cut out the silicates last week.
-last flushed a month 1/2 ago.
-watering every 3 days now.
-not cutting off fan leaves.
-been trying to grow some of these plants since july.
-i think i **** at this.

before and after photos of a months difference...

just the the little ones doing well, others became light green eagle claws..

i cut the silicates and have been giving them less nutes.

i have had these plants for a while, recovered from a ph disaster which they lost all of their leaves and now were on a come back.

is it NUT LOCK?????


----------



## Hick (Nov 26, 2007)

goddog said:
			
		

> has to be nut lock...
> 
> soil/250 watt hid/70 degrees/18-6/fan
> 
> ...



I'm lost ?? "cut the silicates"  Consider me stupid .. "What are you refering to, as silicates?


> ph is 6.8


Where are you checking?  Try testing the runoff from the drain holes.

What is your soil?.. 
Something is definately 'wrong' ..


----------



## goddog (Nov 29, 2007)

run off was fine, silicates as in: dyna-gro   pro-tekt silicone solution...  says its forheat and drought/environmental stress....


----------



## Growdude (Nov 29, 2007)

goddog said:
			
		

> run off was fine, silicates as in: dyna-gro pro-tekt silicone solution... says its forheat and drought/environmental stress....


 
Why did you think you needed that?
Also how long was your PH at 4.5?
What nutes do you use and how much?

Yea what kind of soil are you using?


----------



## goddog (Nov 29, 2007)

hydro store told me to use it to strengthen my stems...

ph was that low for a night, next morning the leaves wilted terribly... i flushed them then 90% of the leaves all fell off and lost half my plants....

these are mostly the survivors of that horrible day, i just leave the water at 6.8-7 now....

using:

flora nova grow  7-4-10
superthrive
dynogro protekt silicone solution 0-0-3
magical 2-0-0

gardener's gold organic potting soil..

Here are a couple of photos of whats happening now, as you can see, getting a litle bit greener...

ive cut the nuts...

here are the grow nuts i was using, and the flowering ones im sposed to use later....

leaves still CLAW LIKE....

ps i hope you enjoy my latest painting behind the bottles....


----------



## Hick (Nov 29, 2007)

> i just leave the water at 7.8-7 now....


..? typo, I assume *6.8*-7.

claw like says overwatering or over nutes to me.
.."IMHO"... you're overdoseing them with needless crap.
  Do away with the Supa'thrive" and the silicone whatever 'tis. 
  I don't know what that "Magical" is either, is it a fertilizer or some addative??


----------



## Tom 'Green' Thumb (Nov 30, 2007)

screwdriver said:
			
		

> They are allergic to nuts. Just use water?


 
I am allergic to nuts too, even the smell of peanut butter makes me ill and break out in hives.

TGT


----------



## Tom 'Green' Thumb (Nov 30, 2007)

Sorry for the above post, I was in a silly mood.  But really to help out your situation, I think you are over fertilizing or just giving them nutes in wierd ratio's.  This in itself can cause nute lockout without the PH being the cause.  Some nutes need other nutes in certain ratios to uptake properly.

Stick to just one 'all-in-one' fert that's PH ballanced for veg (that's it!) and give them only half the recommended dose.  Don't mess with PH up or down as I have found this to cause more problems than help.  If your water is around a PH of 7 to begin with you should be fine to ignore the PH, especially in soil.  Your soil has nutrients in it already, so in veg not too much more is needed.  I think this is your problem.  

The easiest way to save your plants would be to carefully transplant them into new pots and new soil.  Carefully take the plants out of the pots and break off as about half the soil attached to the roots.  Do this VERY CAREFULLY.  Then repot in to somethin like Promix.  Promix has no nutes and you can give them close to the full dose on the label.  If you do this your plants I am sure will start to do well.  I have suggested this to a friend as his plants looked remarkably similar to yours, and they eventually did great.

There is easier other ways to correct your problem, but this is the only fail safe way of saving them forsure.  I don't know what level of toxicity built up in your soil, and sometimes a flush can just send even more salts into your plants.

I hope this helps.  If all else fails, try out what I suggested.  Good luck ans sorry for the silly comment I made above.  It sounded funny when I was stoned.

TGT


----------



## goddog (Dec 1, 2007)

well im not allergic to nuts...  actually like em, lol...

thank you for this advice, its what ive been looking for...

unfortunatly i just flushed them the night before last.....

i am getting a little bit of color back... ill post a photo next week...

do u think that if i just let them be.... for a while they will recover...

ive been trying to vegg these since july...

they were doing awesome until i tried to 'help'?


----------



## goddog (Dec 1, 2007)

and doing away with nutes for a while.....


----------

